# How long should it take to make a DVD in Toast



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I have an AVI file (about 750MB) when I drag it into Toast 8 to burn it encodes (best quality). This encoding (converting?) process takes a long time, about 1-1.5 hours if IIRC. Is this normal? I'm running a 2.2ghz MBP. I set it to burn the DVD at 4X speed since anything higher usually results in an error and therefore a coaster. (does anyone else experience this?)

Thanks


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

If you think that's a long time many would disagree with you including myself who once used a lowly G3 to do the same job in around a weeks time


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

DVD Burning on an Intel Core 2 Duo is roughly real time or slightly better. You don't mention how long that 750MB AVI file is (1 hour? 2 hours?) It used to take 4 hours to burn an hour long DVD on my old iBook... real time burning is a blessing!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It's not the burning that's the problem, it's the conversion. Toast has to demux, convert each component, remux, THEN burn.

1.5 hours sounds like it's doing a GREAT job, so I would say your machine and apps are behaving normally. If you'd like to save a LOT of time and effort, seek out a DVD player that can play DivX files burned straight to a data CD or DVD. No conversion necessary, and your time will go from 1.5 hours to a few minutes.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

1.5 hours is pretty good. It takes my 3 year old PC as much as 4 hours to convert and burn 3 hours of video to a DVD.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

hey for better speeds use VisualHub to create a DVD image for you that you can just drag and drop onto toast.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

It takes a long time because it must re-compress it into MPEG2 which is very CPU intensive. It's got nothing to do with the drive speed.

If you set it to burn a data DVD rather than a video DVD it will go much faster.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

chas_m said:


> It's not the burning that's the problem, it's the conversion. Toast has to demux, convert each component, remux, THEN burn.
> 
> 1.5 hours sounds like it's doing a GREAT job, so I would say your machine and apps are behaving normally. If you'd like to save a LOT of time and effort, seek out a DVD player that can play DivX files burned straight to a data CD or DVD. No conversion necessary, and your time will go from 1.5 hours to a few minutes.


The DivX thing is a good idea and I have tried that but my DVD player at home (and the one I will take to my dorm in a week) doesn't play DivX. I want to buy a new DVD player (that will play DivX) and might just. Today I bought a new set of speakers for my desktop and the stores were mobbed. Maybe tomorrow I'll grab a DivX dvd player.

Another option was a video out cable from my MBP but then I have to worry about the audio out, etc.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

irontree said:


> hey for better speeds use VisualHub to create a DVD image for you that you can just drag and drop onto toast.


Still takes hours on a 1.4 GHz G4; almost sounds like Toast might be faster.
I actually didn't realize Toast would do the conversion from MP4 to DVD or is that only the latest version of Toast that has that capability?


----------

